# Kazbek



## Yob (22/1/15)

Variety Information


Kazbek was a selection from hybrid progenies of breeding material with its origin in Russian wild hops. It was released in 2008 and exhibits a spicy lemon aroma. The name Kazbek is from the highest peak within the middle Caucasus mountain range in the Czech Republic.


More info? Call
our Technical Team on +44 1892 833415





Analytical Data

Alpha w/w: 5.0 - 8.0%
Beta w/w: 4.0 - 6.0%
Cohumulone: 35 - 40%
Total Oils mls/100gm: 0.9 - 1.8
Myrcene (of total oil): 40 - 55%
Caryophyllene (of total oil): 10 - 15%
Humulene (of total oil): 20 - 35%
Farnesene (of total oil): <1%

Not a great deal of Info out there on them, a little bit more on Brewdudes >HERE<

and >HERE<


----------

